# Have you purchased anything from...



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

Computer Geeks.com?

Heres the link
www.geeks.com

They have several refurbished computers that I am interested in but I cant get a reply to any emails. If I cant get help before they get my money I'll bet I wont get any help after they get it either!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Your 2nd sentance says it all. "If I cant get help before they get my money I'll bet I wont get any help after they get it either!" 
I've had great luck with www.tigerdirect.com, not only in sales but with service after the sale also.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I buy stuff from them all the time. In fact, I just got a DVD burner from Geeks. They have great deals on digital cameras in particular.

They aren't fast to answer emails, but they do have a sales & tech support staffs available by phone. Give them a call!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I buy from them all the time, prices are ok ,but not always the best. Many of the computers are refurb. Just read all the info when you order.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i will also suppot tigerdirect, but i will offer a caveat. i have had some bad power supplies from them in some of their inexpensive, barebones units. tiger buys massive amounts of stuff as cheaply as they can. it only stands to reason that some junk slips throught the cracks. they have stood behind what they sell, though.

another place to look is www.zipzoomfly.com

i feel that a group like geeks wants to eventually sell you their service as that is what they do. if they offer service terms as a part of the deal, i would consider it. if i get no response from them before a purchase, i would be skeptical too.


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

Gary in ohio said:


> I buy from them all the time, prices are ok ,but not always the best. Many of the computers are refurb. Just read all the info when you order.


Thats my problem. Their websight gives very little info and their pictures are representative only. Might not be the same as the unit I end up with.

I have sent 3 emails since last thursday morning asking them to clarify some simple questions concerning the hardware involved. No replies as yet. I will call if I need to but I usually recieve more and better info by email. Gee, a spec sheet would be nice!

I know the units are refurbs and thats ok with me.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have bought small things from Geeks with no issues- neon lighting kit for my son's computer, etc., but I mainly shop with Tiger Direct, I have bought my last 3 refurb PC's from there and have been pleased, I also buy most all of the components I need from there as well. Yes, I have gotten 1 bad power supply (out of the 4 I bought), but they were great with the return. I also love that when I order from them, even though I pay for regular shipping- it arrives the next day- though xmas time took 2. The last computer I bought a couple months ago was a laptop for my son in Iraq, that I bought from Overstock.com as they had the best deal on the one he specifically wanted and I was very satisfied (I tested it before I sent it over), as was he. I was also able to find a coupon online that made the price even lower.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Brian N.E Ohio said:


> Computer Geeks.com?
> 
> Heres the link
> www.geeks.com
> ...



I have purchased two "refurbished" digital cameras and one MP3 player from them. I am happy with my purchases. But you better believe they don't answer any emails. If you want any follow-up customer service, best to try elsewhere.

I think the next camera will be purchased someplace else. These "refurbished" models really are not the same as new, I don't care what they tell you. I've had problems with both of the cameras and will probably be getting a new one this year. Emphasis on the word NEW.

donsgal


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

I have purchased from Tiger and I know they are reputable but they hadnt had what I thought I wanted in stock...until now. They have several models that similar to what I found at geeks. I passed them along to my brother to examin. I'm curious to see if he recommends the one I have chosen.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

donsgal said:


> But you better believe they don't answer any emails. If you want any follow-up customer service, best to try elsewhere.


What's your problem with calling them on the phone?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

compgeeks also takes paypal so its easy to spend your ebay money.


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

Nevada said:


> What's your problem with calling them on the phone?


No problem. 
But if they wont help you before the sale you are not likely to get any help after. Returning an email is not asking very much is it? :help:
I did received a reply this morning. Their 24 hour email service took them 6 days!

When I'm not familier with a company I will look at the little things. Particularly when I'm spending money that is not easily replaceable.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Brian N.E Ohio said:


> No problem.
> But if they wont help you before the sale you are not likely to get any help after. Returning an email is not asking very much is it? :help:
> I did received a reply this morning. Their 24 hour email service took them 6 days!
> 
> When I'm not familier with a company I will look at the little things. Particularly when I'm spending money that is not easily replaceable.


I have skype, so I get unlimited phone calls for $3/month. If I have a question or issue with Computer Geeks I just call them on Skype. They're always there to answer the phone.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

There is a reason its a budget computer store. They take out the service.


----------

